# Harris to Bobcats?



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Hopefully this Melo trades goes through. Harris would be a major upgrade when compared to Felton or Augustin. We just signed Tyrus to a big contract and I think the team likes Derrick Brown more and more, so losing Diaw won't hurt too much.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah from the proposed 4 way deal I think the Bobcats make out the best especially for what they give up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We could have kept Raymond for what this chump makes...And Raymond is a better point guard, which isn't saying a lot. Our entire off season has been baffling. We need a point guard, but we're trading for a very mediocre point guard with a bad contract. Not like I care about ditching boris, but his deal would actually become valuable next year.


----------

